# Catching wild Blue Tongue lizards



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi!


Dont know of any beardies in my area but could I catch and keep Blue Tongue lizards (Legally),? because theres heaps where i live
If I cant thats okay, i'll buy from a petstore/breeder or whatever but the thought was just crossing my mind.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 7, 2008)

No it's illegal.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 7, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> No it's illegal.


 I see. its just that I have heard of people catching skinks, so the thought crossed my mind, lol.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 7, 2008)

lolz you probably could catch and keep them but youd have to have a very close look at the laws concerning you state if you caught a few and then made your backyard bluie friendly and escape proof you could then release them in the back yard. so your not really keeping them as such as they are not in an enclsure. but you will still have regular access to them from the safety of you back yard never mind that they would breed up a storm so you have them in all sizes to. i wouldnt recomend doing this tho


----------



## licky (Dec 7, 2008)

cant u get permits or something to allow keepin of wild reptiles..i know of a relocator who does it


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 7, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> lolz you probably could catch and keep them but youd have to have a very close look at the laws concerning you state if you caught a few and then made your backyard bluie friendly and escape proof you could then release them in the back yard. so your not really keeping them as such as they are not in an enclsure. but you will still have regular access to them from the safety of you back yard never mind that they would breed up a storm so you have them in all sizes to. i wouldnt recomend doing this tho


 If I made my backyard escape proof, if they had babies would I be allowed to keep one of them?


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 7, 2008)

yes you can but you have to have a good reason to be doing it befor they will even give you the permit


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> lolz you probably could catch and keep them but youd have to have a very close look at the laws concerning you state if you caught a few and then made your backyard bluie friendly and escape proof you could then release them in the back yard. so your not really keeping them as such as they are not in an enclsure. but you will still have regular access to them from the safety of you back yard never mind that they would breed up a storm so you have them in all sizes to. i wouldnt recomend doing this tho


 
Great idea might have to try that with some GTP's!!

Just go and buy one they are cheap as chips and easy to source.


----------



## licky (Dec 7, 2008)

lol im gunna get one of those permits..
i wouldnt keep everythin i found


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 7, 2008)

Its illegal and some people have some very strong opinions on the subject lol. And I hope this doesnt turn out like the topic on the garden skinks that got outta control the other day haha


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 7, 2008)

Their was a time , not long ago when you could catch out of the wild this was called 'commonly kept Reptiles" you could legally up to 8 animals of a few common lizards including eastern water dragons, Blue tongues and a couple on turtle but no snakes, However thanks to the introduction of laws allowing petshops to sell reptiles, just so happens to be the same species you could take from the wild...so its only nature for for them too remove that " Commonly kept reptiles" law, which helped young up coming herpers for the hidious profitable marketers.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 7, 2008)

no they would all have to remain "in the wild" of you back yard. personally i think they are more interesting in the wild anyway as they dont do very much in an enclosure they will wander a bit eat some food and then just sleep the day and night away


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 7, 2008)

actually the back yard is not the wild , so I have been told :shock:




Hooglabah said:


> no they would all have to remain "in the wild" of you back yard. personally i think they are more interesting in the wild anyway as they dont do very much in an enclosure they will wander a bit eat some food and then just sleep the day and night away


----------



## amazonian (Dec 7, 2008)

Surely you already know the answer?
Is the post a stir over the garden skink thread?


----------



## coz666 (Dec 7, 2008)

qld rules say you can not take from the wild.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 7, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> Great idea might have to try that with some GTP's!!
> 
> Just go and buy one they are cheap as chips and easy to source.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> use some common sense rather than automatically haveing a go I was being sarcastic.


 
So i was I just relax


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 8, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Surely you already know the answer?
> Is the post a stir over the garden skink thread?


 No, this was an honest question:shock:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 8, 2008)

Kk, thanks guys, looks like i'll be buying one instead.:|


----------



## melgalea (Dec 8, 2008)

ILLLEGAL. why on earth would u want to take a poor wild animal and turn it into a house pet. bit cruel if u ask me.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 8, 2008)

zoocam said:


> ILLLEGAL. why on earth would u want to take a poor wild animal and turn it into a house pet. bit cruel if u ask me.


 I was just wondering if people do that. geez


----------



## absinthe_616 (Oct 27, 2009)

I wish that people on here would stop jumping down the throats of new herpers.

its really unbecoming of this site and im seeing it more and more in threads. 

instead of making a snide comment and belittling their questions/ideas, we should be giving them the answers theyre looking for without backlash.

i remember reading one thread and a young member was so excited to show off their home made clickclack. it was an obvious disaster area for any poor reptile and obviously they needed to be pointed in the right direction, but there were so many horrible people on here just anihilating him/her. why cant we just help where help is needed and stop scaring these poor upandcoming herpers.

we look like a horrid bunch here.:cry:


----------



## absinthe_616 (Oct 27, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> I wish that people on here would stop jumping down the throats of new herpers.
> 
> its really unbecoming of this site and im seeing it more and more in threads.
> 
> ...





i realize this is an old thread, but sitll. >_>


----------



## Dotora (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry love not in Queensland.

They only cost like $20 - $50 for a hatchie from a breeder I'm sure you can afford one lol


----------



## absinthe_616 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dotora said:


> Sorry love not in Queensland.
> 
> They only cost like $20 - $50 for a hatchie from a breeder I'm sure you can afford one lol



yeah. dont go to pet stores. they charge like 100 bucks for a little hatchie!! rip off!


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 28, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> I wish that people on here would stop jumping down the throats of new herpers.
> 
> its really unbecoming of this site and im seeing it more and more in threads.
> 
> ...


 

Because it's APS. If you can't put up with it, find another (and better) forum


----------

